
REST APIs for Databases via OData – Thoughts? - nishanthkadi
https://www.progress.com/blogs/restify-databases-expose-your-database-to-rest-web-services
======
nishanthkadi
Have you folks heard about OData? How practical is to rest-enable databases
with OData? The idea is to make the databases accessible to analytics users
while abstracting the database behind the REST APIs. Thoughts?

